

Playfic - a platform for writing and playing interactive fiction. - brcrth
http://playfic.com/

======
waxpancake
Hey, I made this! It's a community for writing, sharing, and playing
interactive fiction games (aka "text adventures") entirely from your browser,
using a "natural language"-inspired language called Inform 7.

Inform 7, if you're not familiar with it, is a bizarre world-modeling language
that's modeled on declarative English sentences. You can view the game source
to see what I mean, or look at examples in the recipe book:
<http://inform7.com/learn/man/Rchap3.html>

I wrote more about the site, along with some screenshots, over here:
<http://waxy.org/2012/02/introducing_playfic/>

~~~
te
Cool site. When I'm playing a game in FF 10.0.1, the text does not autoscroll
up when the text fills the game window. I have to manually scroll it up after
every command to see what the response was and to type my next command. Can
you fix that?

~~~
waxpancake
Definitely, this is at the top of my todo list.

